# Looking for a maple countertop



## rickbern (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello all, wondering if anyone has experience with buying maple countertops.

I'm looking for an 80" x 36" maple countertop for my kitchen island. No water or stove cutouts over there

I found this place online, but they're just a website to me. Anyone bought anything like this and have any experience to help me out?

Thanks all









Hard Maple Edge Grain Butcher Block Countertop


Hard maple is a durable wood that can stand up to a lot of wear. Our butcher block is made with Hard Rock Maple. Shop now and customize your countertop!




hardwood-lumber.com


----------



## parbaked (Dec 29, 2021)

John Boos sell maple for countertops and islands…








Butcher Block Countertops | John Boos


Complete your dream kitchen with John Boos & Co. Butcher Block Countertops today. Available in Oak, Cherry, Walnut, Maple and Stainless Steel.




www.johnboos.com


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 29, 2021)

I would check with Home Depot or Lowes. I saw them pre covid. Woodcraft sold workbench tops that would work.


----------



## Rangen (Dec 29, 2021)

I have done exactly this, installing an edge-grain maple center island top, in a previous house. I bought the huge block (4" thick, IIRC) from John Boos. I wanted something very thick and stable, for esthetic and tactile reasons. I was completely happy with the results.


----------



## Justinv (Dec 29, 2021)

Care is needed in the construction. I have a warped hardwood top. Washing one side causes the top to shrink/expand while the bottom does not. A quarter sawn lumber glue-up would help a lot as it is much more stable. Avoid a thin top.


----------



## sansho (Dec 29, 2021)

sorry for going off topic, but this triggered me.

i had a pretty big cabinet island with a thick maple butcher countertop that got dumpstered (or "stolen" perhaps, who knows) without my permission. it was in my grandma's basement for decades, and then poof it was gone in a moment of weakness when i couldn't supervise The Great Cleaning. i had plans for that thing. drats.

never subcontract the cleanout of a relative's home. you'll always regret it.


----------



## rickbern (Dec 29, 2021)

parbaked said:


> John Boos sell maple for countertops and islands…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been looking at those, thanks


----------



## ptolemy (Dec 30, 2021)

rickbern said:


> I’ve been looking at those, thanks


if you end up getting it from boos or somewhere else, check their warranty... because different is how wood is sawn before construction is important, with stuff like quarter sawn usually pricier... like, if boos give you 1 year warranty against warping/cracking, it may def be worth it


----------



## rickbern (Dec 30, 2021)

Rangen said:


> I have done exactly this, installing an edge-grain maple center island top, in a previous house. I bought the huge block (4" thick, IIRC) from John Boos. I wanted something very thick and stable, for esthetic and tactile reasons. I was completely happy with the results.


Did you put the 4” top on existing cabinets? Does it make the counter too high?


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 30, 2021)

I would think you need a special cabinet for a 4-inch top otherwise it would make the cabinet to tall. Counter tops are not 4 inches thick.


----------



## Rangen (Dec 30, 2021)

rickbern said:


> Did you put the 4” top on existing cabinets? Does it make the counter too high?



Ah, no, good point. I took my kitchen down to the bare walls and started over (yes, the old one was that bad). So the design of the center island took the height into account.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Dec 30, 2021)

rickbern said:


> Hello all, wondering if anyone has experience with buying maple countertops.
> 
> I'm looking for an 80" x 36" maple countertop for my kitchen island. No water or stove cutouts over there
> 
> ...



You don't want to be ordering something like this on-line. This is a relatively simple construction, and any experienced local fabricator can build one for you. That said, you also do not want some "hack" who doesn't understand the importance of grain-orientation,, stability from warping,,, scratch-resistant and stain-resistant finishes, and possibly UV-light discoloration.

I presume you won't be cutting/chopping directly on this top;,,,. use a separate cutting board, or,,, add a removable insert that can easily be removed and washed. Whichever you choose will inevitably have to be re-surfaced at one point. (scratches/gouges/dents from chopping etc.)


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 30, 2021)

Has anyone recessed a board into your countertop 

Crumbs aside....I have been thinking for the next kitchen renovation, on how to incorporate a board that can be removed, but flush with the countertop height.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Dec 30, 2021)

mobiledynamics said:


> Has anyone recessed a board into your countertop
> 
> Crumbs aside....I have been thinking for the next kitchen renovation, on how to incorporate a board that can be removed, but flush with the countertop height.



That's not an issue; just cut the appropriate sized notch out of the edge of your counter-top,,, then, add support-brackets underneath the counter,,, drop in your cutting-board onto the support brackets, and voila. This works well as long as you can seal and refinish the freshly-cut edge in your counter-top cut-out. With a little creativity, you might want to add a waste-bin under the cut-out, so you can lift one edge of your cutting-board, slide it back, and scrape kitchen scraps directly into the waste-bin.


----------



## McMan (Dec 30, 2021)

I looked into a maple counter a little while ago. Nothing came of it, though.
I did realize that the "kitchen" upcharge was in effect... Like catering for a "wedding" costs x but catering for a "party" with the same menu/staff and amount of guests costs y 
In other words, "countertop" adds to the cost. I found that "workbench top" was a good alternative. And there were more possible widths. There were a few places in Michigan that had good prices. IIRC Wood Welded is one, and has a long history:


Maple Countertop | Bally Block Co



I was also considering refinished salvaged bowling alley lane. Seriously.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 30, 2021)

Interior Designer party I went to years ago. White Cabinets. The entire countertop , island was all maple. Very Lovely. There were more dine out than cook in.

For me, I just want want in a recessed -nook-. I think the - detail- of how it would look and how to accomplish sealing the edge....or it will be a catchall is where the details lie.


----------



## Delat (Dec 31, 2021)

rickbern said:


> Did you put the 4” top on existing cabinets? Does it make the counter too high?



Ideal height of the working surface depends on how tall you are and how/what you cook. Bakers like a lower counter so they can use more body weight on the rolling pins and also to get a better top-down view of their work.

I’m 6’1” and when we were building our current house I wanted high counters so I decided on a 38” high island and 36” high main perimeter + stove top. With a cutting board the working surface on the island is around 39-40” which is pretty comfortable for me for most things. The kitchen designer asked me several times if I was absolutely sure I wanted the island that high, but it’s worked out perfectly.

My wife does her prep at the perimeter where it’s lower, and I do my mixing and such over there. When I need to apply some muscle, like chopping hard chocolate, I take it to the dining table.

I suspect a side-effect of the working surface height is our personal preference for knife profile. A lower surface probably lends itself better to more belly, while my high surface works well with flatter profiles.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 31, 2021)

Rick - 

Just noticed your location profile. If it's still accurate, how about fellow locall









Brooklyn Butcher Blocks


We believe in providing the best experience for you in the kitchen, nourishing and caring for your loved ones. Fine Craftsmanship should accompany smart design.




www.brooklynbutcherblocks.com


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 31, 2021)

Back when I looked, I was remodeling my kitchen I decided I liked quartz countertops best. I did one side next to my range. I should have done my whole kitchen in quartz. Next kitchen project and I am going to replace it with all quartz and a new sink. My wife and I don't agree right how on a sink. We have a 43 inch sink with a small garbage disposal in the middle which I don't like. I want a big deep sink and she does not.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 31, 2021)

CoxHaus. Careful with the big deep sink. I did that - thinking big and deep was great for soaking greens. Works out fine for the CEO. For me, alot more stooping over. One day it will get removed on Kitchen Renov. #2.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 31, 2021)

mobiledynamics said:


> CoxHaus. Careful with the big deep sink. I did that - thinking big and deep was great for soaking greens. Works out fine for the CEO. For me, alot more stooping over. One day it will get removed on Kitchen Renov. #2.


I will note that. We may be closer to changing our counter tops. I will talk to my wife on what sink she likes.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 31, 2021)

Ha. It wouldn't have been on my radar until - post install. I mean big deep sink. Who wouldn't want that.

I will say, it holds a Vollorth 2/3 pan in there easily . But for real world usage, ergonomics sux


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 31, 2021)

My current sink is 8 inches deep on the 2 sides the middle little sink is like 5 inches and not good for much.I if you wash a large pot water gets everywhere. using a side sink.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 31, 2021)

Cox -

When you redo/ugprade, I cannot recommend this enough....no batteries required. 






Tapmaster water powered hands free faucet solutions


Tapmaster hands free faucet solutions convert any faucet to touchless operation. They are easy to install and require no batteries or electricity to operate.




www.tapmaster.ca


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 31, 2021)

I find this setup works best for me. The facet will reach into my large pans.


----------



## Rangen (Dec 31, 2021)

I do love those high-arc modern sprayers with the coil support around the outside. So much better than the old-style ones. 

I also like a split sink, but I never saw a three-part one before. One good thing about a split sink is if you have a wife who likes to toss cutlery into the sink. She will naturally do that in the large part, where the disposal is not. Can't tell you how many spoons and forks got beat up by the disposal when we had a single sink.

My favorite setup was, naturally, in that kitchen I redid (hardest part of leaving the house was leaving that kitchen I had set up EXACTLY how I wanted it). From right to left was the wok burner, the giant cutting board, and the small part of the sink, with the disposal. It was so easy to chop stuff and have it right by the wok to the left, and dispose of the trimmings to the right.

I wanted to inset the giant cutting board originally, but my contractor said it was a bad idea, because the wood would move, and the granite would not. So it sat on top.


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 2, 2022)

That faucet looks hardcore!


----------



## rickbern (Jan 2, 2022)

mobiledynamics said:


> Rick -
> 
> Just noticed your location profile. If it's still accurate, how about fellow locall
> 
> ...


You know, that’s a pretty good idea. Thanks, happy new year


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 2, 2022)

ptolemy said:


> That faucet looks hardcore!


I have had 3 or 4 sink facets on my sink. I started with a short neck and it kept growing with longer necks on the facet until I found this high-arc sprayer. I had a reverse osmosis unit opposite of the soap dispenser. I have tried a lot of setups but I like this best. It is simple and just works.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 2, 2022)

Boardsmith (John Loftis) makes wood countertops. Might be worth reaching out to him, although shipping might be a show-stopper.

My brother-in-law made a walnut countertop for my mom a decade ago. It was side grain and about 1-1/2 inches thick. Boy did that countertop warp! Thicker is definitely better, and end grain is better than edge grain (but really ups the price a lot)


----------



## rickbern (Jan 2, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> I have had 3 or 4 sink facets on my sink. I started with a short neck and it kept growing with longer necks on the facet until I found this high-arc sprayer. I had a reverse osmosis unit opposite of the soap dispenser. I have tried a lot of setups but I like this best. It is simple and just works.
> View attachment 158710


Smoking hot model in the mirror!


----------



## Oshidashi (Jan 3, 2022)

rickbern said:


> Hello all, wondering if anyone has experience with buying maple countertops.
> 
> I'm looking for an 80" x 36" maple countertop for my kitchen island. No water or stove cutouts over there
> 
> ...



Rickbern, have you checked out Brooklyn Butcher Blocks? I have one of their excellent cutting boards, and they have a photo of a butcher block table on their website. I believe they will do custom jobs, and you might be able to visit their Brooklyn shop personally. They are likely to be pretty expensive, though quality is likely to be high. Good luck.

www.brooklynbutcherblocks.com


----------



## rickbern (Jan 3, 2022)

Oshidashi said:


> Rickbern, have you checked out Brooklyn Butcher Blocks? I have one of their excellent cutting boards, and they have a photo of a butcher block table on their website. I believe they will do custom jobs, and you might be able to visit their Brooklyn shop personally. They are likely to be pretty expensive, though quality is likely to be high. Good luck.
> 
> www.brooklynbutcherblocks.com


Thanks. Someone already mentioned it and I thought it was a great idea. Now I think it’s double great!


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 3, 2022)

Oshidashi said:


> Brooklyn Butcher Blocks



I have zero-clue about american suppliers... but from a carpentry point of view... there is some advantage to buying local. 

Brooklyn Butcher Blocks will be constructing the boards in approximately the same climate as you (@rickbern). Hopefully they also aged and stored their timber locally for several month prior to manufacture. For well built and heavy duty boards, the difference could be marginal, but it means your block will not need to adjust to your climate.

Apart from the satisfaction of buying local, you benefit from being able to talk face to face. For a big job, they _might_ also give you some choice of grains. At the very least you may be able to see how to pair different colours _if_ you want to (e.g maybe a walnut 'frame/boundary').

Shipping also aught to be cheaper?  




McMan said:


> I was also considering refinished salvaged bowling alley lane. Seriously.



Years ago I went to a bread class where the baker had done exactly this! Very pretty... on the other hand I am paranoid. 

I would use reclaimed timber for furniture in a heartbeat... but not for food preparation surfaces. You just dont know what history of chemicals went into the production and maintenance of that old timber (for instance old railroad sleepers around here are beautiful aged wood but many of them were pumped full of chemicals banned years ago).


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 3, 2022)

Yea boiled linseed oil with heavy metals.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 3, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> I have had 3 or 4 sink facets on my sink. I started with a short neck and it kept growing with longer necks on the facet until I found this high-arc sprayer. I had a reverse osmosis unit opposite of the soap dispenser. I have tried a lot of setups but I like this best. It is simple and just works.
> View attachment 158710



Looks a lot like mine, a Water Ridge Capo Commercial faucet. It measures roughly 23-24" tall. Super-easy installation.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 3, 2022)

Yours has the big base that would work better for me on my sink as it would cover some of my plugs. I bought mine at Lowe's or Home Depot as I don't remember now. Do you have a picture installed?

PS
My high-arc spray has a button so you can have spray or a regular stream of water. I leave it set so it is a regular stream of water like a normal facet. I mash the spray button when I am cleaning stuff.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 3, 2022)

I agree with most of what Luftmensch says. Solid wood countertops can be very problematic, especially with under-mount sinks installed. Exposure to moisture and humidity, as well as temperature extremes, will quickly warp a solid wood top. Grain direction is also a major factor in designing solid tops,,,, you NEED alternating grain direction in each of the adjoining slats. If you look at the end-grain of a board, you'll mostly see curved wood-grain (unless it's quartersawn). The grain direction will be arced, like a C. What you need to do when gluing the side of those boards together, is to have alternating grain direction,,,, something like this ( ) ( ) (. If you have this ( ( ( ( (, you can bet it will warp.

You're probably better off with a thin solid-wood top layer, mounted (glued) to a stable moisture-proof substrate. A 1/8" solid wood layer should be fine for a longgggg time, and provide enough surface depth that it can easily be planed and resurfaced if the need ever arises. The counter-top would need to be maintained in the same manner as you would with fine solid-wood furniture.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 3, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> Yours has the big base that would work better for me on my sink as it would cover some of my plugs. I bought mine at Lowe's or Home Depot as I don't remember now. Do you have a picture installed?
> 
> PS
> My high-arc spray has a button so you can have spray or a regular stream of water.
> View attachment 158873


I bought mine at my local Costco warehouse about 5-7 years ago. I don't recall what I paid, but it wasn't much,,, probably under $100. CDN at the time. Costco.ca no longer has the Nickel finish one in stock,,, only a black version. Mine is broken at the moment, and I have to call Water Ridge to find out if it can be repaired. The threaded sleeve at the base of the faucet las let go, and if that piece is permanently fastened to the base, the entire faucet will have to be replaced. Mind you, I love this faucet, so I don't mind buying another if I have to,,, especially at this price. Costco's website says it's guaranteed for 25 years,,, so we'll see how that works out.



https://www.costco.ca/waterridge-capo-commercial-pull-down-kitchen-faucet.product.100151037.html


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 3, 2022)

I thought about butcher block for a while but the maintenance scared me off. More than likely power planning is out as having a planner 24 inch wide will not be easy to find. I passed on an old 24-inch Delta planner back when because it was so big and weighed over a ton. It needed to be restored but I am good at that kind of thing as I restored a bunch of old American made wood tools.

I think stone will work better like marble or quartz for counter tops. I picked quartz as it had the closer shade to white over marble.

PS
If it warps on you, I would think a belt sander and a long level would work well enough to flatten it out. A large jack plan would work well also but I would not buy one unless you plan to use it a lot. I have my old grandfather's big jack plan which I rarely use.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 3, 2022)

Bobby2shots said:


> I bought mine at my local Costco warehouse about 5-7 years ago. I don't recall what I paid, but it wasn't much,,, probably under $100. CDN at the time. Costco.ca no longer has the Nickel finish one in stock,,, only a black version. Mine is broken at the moment, and I have to call Water Ridge to find out if it can be repaired. The threaded sleeve at the base of the faucet las let go, and if that piece is permanently fastened to the base, the entire faucet will have to be replaced. Mind you, I love this faucet, so I don't mind buying another if I have to,,, especially at this price. Costco's website says it's guaranteed for 25 years,,, so we'll see how that works out.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/waterridge-capo-commercial-pull-down-kitchen-faucet.product.100151037.html



My high-arc facet has not given me any trouble yet. Knock on wood. It is around 4 or 5 years old. I don't remember what exactly I paid but it was around that. I don't know if you have Home Depot or Lowes but I bought a lot of construction supplies from them in the past and they seem to have good stuff that lasts. I try to buy major brand names rather than the China knock offs.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 3, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> My high-arc facet has not given me any trouble yet. Knock on wood. It is around 4 or 5 years old. I don't remember what exactly I paid but it was around that. I don't know if you have Home Depot or Lowes but I bought a lot of construction supplies from them in the past and they seem to have good stuff that lasts. I try to buy major brand names rather than the China knock offs.



I'm not sure that a faucet exactly like mine would work for you, since you mentioned you like to pull the spray-head well down into the sink. With mine, the flexible-tube within the coil-spring does not slide in and out,,,, you only have the travel that the flex of the coil-spring allows,,, roughly 4-5". Also, the spray-head's aerator has reduced flow compared to when it was new, and that's probably due to mineral deposits in the water, restricting the diameter of the tiny holes. Probably an easy fix with the right solvent.


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 3, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> I have had 3 or 4 sink facets on my sink. I started with a short neck and it kept growing with longer necks on the facet until I found this high-arc sprayer. I had a reverse osmosis unit opposite of the soap dispenser. I have tried a lot of setups but I like this best. It is simple and just works.
> View attachment 158710



is that capo? it may not work for me because I have a dish rack over mine, i have to measure it, but i def wanted 1 of these, next time I upgrade my faucet


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 3, 2022)

Wow, I just looked on Home Depot and if this is my facet, I may be wrong on price.

MOEN Align Single-Handle Pre-Rinse Spring Pulldown Sprayer Kitchen Faucet with Power Clean in Spot Resist Stainless-5923SRS - The Home Depot

PS
This looks more like mine. It is a lot cheaper.
Project Source Flynt Brushed Nickel 1-Handle Deck-Mount Pull-Down Handle Kitchen Faucet (Deck Plate Included) in the Kitchen Faucets department at Lowes.com I don't remember a bottom plate on mine. I think I would have used it.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 3, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> I thought about butcher block for a while but the maintenance scared me off. More than likely power planning is out as having a planner 24 inch wide will not be easy to find.



Unless you are a lumber yard or a cabinet maker, there is no need to own this equipment. Contract out the job. If you are willing to call around, you will be able to find somebody with an industrial planer or drum sander (e.g. 50" wide). These can handle large table tops. It would probably only cost you somewhere between $50-100??



That is another great reason to buy local... @rickbern; in the far distant future, when your block needs resurfacing... Brooklyn Butcher Blocks should be able to provide that service... or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 4, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> Yours has the big base that would work better for me on my sink as it would cover some of my plugs. I bought mine at Lowe's or Home Depot as I don't remember now. *Do you have a picture installed?*



Here's a Youtube review,,, same faucet as mine. FWIW, I disagree with most of this guy's critique.


----------



## BoSharpens (Jan 4, 2022)

[/QUOTE] You just dont know what history of chemicals went into the production and maintenance of that old timber (for instance old railroad sleepers around here are beautiful aged wood but many of them were pumped full of chemicals banned years ago).
[/QUOTE]

Yup, it was called Creosote! I grew up in St. Helens, Oregon and we had about 3 dozen wood product mills in the county. The Creosote plant for telephone poles and RR ties was one I never went to visit.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi has quartz been for ya on heat or stain resistance ?

I love the pure white in Caeasar for laundry rooms applications. I prefer granite vs. quartz mainly as you u put something hot on granite. Different look though


----------

